# Banner



## David Pence (Nov 5, 2009)

Working on the banner, so it may be odd now and then. It will rotate through various versions once finished.


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 2, 2009)

I seriously jump out of my skin every time this thing flashes. Is there any way to change my personal settings so that the thing stays still and I can be on here without getting heart attack?


----------



## David Pence (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah, I don't like it either ... I'll take it down. I'm actually tired of this theme altogether. 



Firawyn said:


> I seriously jump out of my skin every time this thing flashes. Is there any way to change my personal settings so that the thing stays still and I can be on here without getting heart attack?


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 7, 2009)

I like the theme (assuming that you mean the greens and such), I just don't think that TTF needs a cool graphic banner to be a good forum. What was wrong with the old banner? I mean, the change of scenery has it's place, sure, but part of what keeps me coming back here is the comfort in the familiar. 

See me still here after nearly seven years now? Wow...seven years? Sheesh, I'm getting old.


----------

